# advice for 9 month old male toy barks at other dogs



## Hedieh (Aug 31, 2013)

HI, I read all the exchanges regarding barking by window etc. I wondered if you had any additional advice as my 9 month old toy, Lappo, is barking on the street the minute he sees any other dog. It is not aggressive, but a lot of noise, and then hiding. We live in the city, so doing 4 walks a day means many barks at a lot of quiet dogs who are also doing their thing. The problem is that Lappo is small at 2 kilos, , and larger dogs do not like his barking and run towards him, which causes to Lappo to hide behind me. All this happens while other dog owners tell me to "shut him up", not appreciated.

I try to get his attention away, but I would prefer helping him become quiet and un afraid. We have quite a few large dogs around the street, including German Sheperds and Great Danes, so I have to be careful Lappo doesn't get attacked when he barks at them, friendly bark or not. Often these dogs are not on leashes. Lappo is very friendly otherwise, toward adults, children, and certain small dogs. I feel I am dreading running into another dog at this point, and I know this is not healthy!

Thank You for any suggestions you have from experience.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I replied to your other post, Hedieh, recommending BAT (Behavioral Adjustment training): Official Behavior Adjustment Training (BAT) site: humane help for aggression, frustration, and fear in dogs, horses, and other animals. or a similar approach. At 9 months Lappo is an adolescent, with all the churning brain changes adolescence brings! The simplest method is to turn and walk away before he is close enough to reach his stress threshold for barking - sitting and watching other dogs at a distance while rewarding calm behaviour is also often helpful. If you know anyone with a calm, well socialised dog who could walk with you so that their dog can model appropriate behaviour for Lappo, that may also help - Poppy was skittish and inclined to be fearful as a pup, but Sophy is so sensible she learned to imitate her excellent dog meeting skills. On the other hand she will also imitate my neighbour's terrier's less appropriate reactions if I am not very careful, so it is important to choose your walking companions with care!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryker is also a small dog (7 pounds) who barks at everyone and everything else on the sidewalk, which is a shame since he was properly socialized as a puppy.

Every walk is a training session with Ryker, and every walk he gets better.

I use the command "leave it" originally in home. He goes near a favorite toy or treat and I say "leave it" - he pulls his nose back and he gets an even better treat. 

After he picked it up inside, I brought the treats with me and we do it outside on our walks. Just the other day we walked by two big tied-up barking mastiffs and Ryker just kept on walking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hedieh (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you FJM, I followed your advice on thread and will do the same with Lappo. I will insist on repeating in the next few weeks and eager to see Lappo behavior well, just as the other dogs...Keep in touch!


----------



## Hedieh (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you Caniche, what a great idea, will do the same first at home with Lappo, then proceed to go out. Will let you know.


----------

